# Which is better, Photoshop or MSPaint?



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm having a hard time deciding






Some friends and I were sitting in a Tim Horton's tonight, talking about photography and checking out a new mini laptop a friend had bought. There was nothing yet installed, so we started jokingly playing around in MSPaint. One person drew the lady, then another person took the laptop and drew the flower, we each took turns adding something until we had the upper image.  

I took the laptop and copied the MSPaint image to my thumb drive. I then brought it home and later tonight, fired up photoshop. I painted over the image as closely as I could.  The bottom image is all hand drawn with only the MSPaint image as reference.  

I'm now pretty tired. What do you all think?


----------



## beni_hung (Feb 6, 2009)

Haha great story. Nice painting skills. I haven't even attempted it on PS yet.


----------



## stsinner (Feb 6, 2009)

That's very good.


----------



## Overread (Feb 6, 2009)

pfft your just not trying hard enough in paint 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU]YouTube - How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT[/ame]


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 6, 2009)

Those MSPaint videos are fantastic. I've probably seen them all before.  I don't know what I'd do without layers and soft edged brushes.


----------



## mikemicki (Feb 6, 2009)

Way cool.  I'd hang the photoshop one on my wall for sure.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 6, 2009)

Good times.  Geeky, but fun.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm taking requests if anyone wants to offer something. Give me a crazy idea or even a crazy image to modify into something.

This was my first digital painting in almost six years. I liked doing this and I want to do more.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Feb 7, 2009)

I would love to use that bottom one as my desktop


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, if you want it big, I've already created an upsampled version because a weird friend of mine wants to make a 12X36" print from it.

Here you go. Do with it what you like.

http://www.andysuderman.com/1/StickDrawing.jpg 

.
.
.


----------



## WTF? (Feb 7, 2009)

man that photoshop one is so awesome, its got that creepy....deformed....realistic....fake look to it.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL!  That's funny


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder, does anyone have any ideas for another one?  I'd really love to paint some more, but I don't really have the creativity to come up with an idea for myself.


----------



## KvnO (Feb 12, 2009)

Do all dogs in Canada wear saddles?


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 12, 2009)

KvnO said:


> Do all dogs in Canada wear saddles?



Only the ones to ride :shock:


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 12, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## BTilson (Feb 15, 2009)

That really really is awesome. Would you like to do a painting from a photo? I took my wife out for valentines day/her birthday last night and got her a new tattoo. I've got some pretty cool shots of the guy working on her, if you'd want to turn one of those into a painting.

EXCELLENT PS skills by the way. That is seriously incredible. I'd love to see the PS file. How many layers, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 17, 2009)

BTilson, I might consider painting something like that...as long as it's somewhat visually interesting to begin with. Let's see it.

There were about 85 PS layers total. An average of three for each section of each object. For instance, the Lady's face has a base layer, which is a solid colour and can be adjusted later if I want. Then a shading layer for conveying the general contours of the face, then a makeup/detail layer and a specular highlight layer, for any glints of sunlight. That's my personal system and I paint everything like that. Others probably do it differently.

Thanks for the compliments though.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm still getting a kick out of the dog with a saddle!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 17, 2009)

If you had a big enough dog, and you were still a kid, would you not do that if you could?  Yeah you would.


----------



## BTilson (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll go through them, tomorrow probably, and send you some thumbs of the good ones, then if you like any, I'll send you the full res version.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 17, 2009)

Dubious Drewski said:


> If you had a big enough dog, and you were still a kid, would you not do that if you could?  Yeah you would.


Yeah, I would!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 25, 2009)

Just for fun, I thought I'd make a making-of animation.  Check it out:





Wee!


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 25, 2009)

That's pretty cool!  I like it


----------



## LokiZ (Feb 25, 2009)

Isn't it pretty obvious that MsPaint is far more superior over Photoshop?  I mean from a photographers point of view it wins hands down because pretty much everything you do in MsPaint is done _manually_ and there are all kinds of features inside photoshop to help in "AUTO"mating your tasks.

But seriously though all kidding aside... nice work man, very artistic, and very nice on the eyes.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 26, 2009)

haha It's kind amazing how some people could do with such a simple program like mspaint  and with some more editing in PS the result is both amusing and amazing lol.


----------



## zemlin (Mar 8, 2009)

Overread said:


> pfft your just not trying hard enough in paint
> YouTube - How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT



I prefer the Mythbusters method (10 min video) - but worth watching! :lmao:
http://http.download.nvidia.com/nvision2008/jamie_adam/Art_Science_GPU_320p.wmv


----------

